# Karpfenfischen in Italien??



## tricast_velocity (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo!!!
Bräuchte dringend ein paar Gewässertips zum Karpfen/Welsfischen in Italien. Besonders würden mich stehende Gewässer interessieren. Hab schon ein wenig herumgesurft komm aber irgendwie nicht weiter.

Wäre für alle Infos sehr dankbar!


----------



## mlkzander (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

in italien geht glaub ich so gut wie niemand an ein stehendes,
wenn der PO winkt


----------



## Kaljan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

*ganz klar der   PO  
*
ein besseren bestand an karpfen und waller gibt es nicht .


----------



## Carphunter81 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

guckst du hier...

http://www.specimen.at/doks/gew_ital.html

abgesehen vom Po gibt es viele hervorragende karpfengewässer.
z.b. lago di pusiano, lago lungo, ...

musst mal bisserl googeln


----------



## Carphunter81 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

guckst du hier...
http://www.specimen.at/doks/gew_ital.html

abgesehen vom po gibt es viele sehr gute karpfengewässer.
z.b. lage di pusiano ist sehr gut.
lago lungo ....


----------



## wallerangler (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

die seen vom minico haben einen guten karpfen bestand es sind 3 stück am unteren hast du auch gute waller


----------



## Lorenz (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> http://www.specimen.at/doks/gew_ital.html


Die Beschreibung auf der Seite spiegelt auch meinen sehr bescheidenen Eindruck vom Po wieder!


> ...Der Po ist nichts für Anfänger, denn                hier haben sich auch schon namhafte alte Füchse die Zähne                ausgebissen...



Also vielleicht nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert |kopfkrat|rolleyes#c


----------



## mlkzander (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung auf der Seite spiegelt auch meinen sehr bescheidenen Eindruck vom Po wieder!
> 
> 
> Also vielleicht nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert |kopfkrat|rolleyes#c




warum nicht
zu zweit und nen ordentlichen guide ist auch der po bezwingbar

ansonsten fliegen dir nirgends auf der welt die fische von alleine ins boot


----------



## wallerangler (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

karpfen fischen am po ist ja auch nicht so schwer . mit dem boot vor der steinpackung ankern , mit hardmais ordentlich füttern und mit bolie fischen . wenn du 2-3 tage fütterst kommen auch die karpfen . nur vom boot aus karpfenfischen ist nicht so toll . vom ufer ist es schwerer am po an die stellen zu kommen wo die karpfen sind , wegen den hängern die du bekommst und der strömung . ein recht gut zu befischender platz ist die mündung von nebenflüßen da sind in der regel immer karpfen .


----------



## tricast_velocity (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Danke für die Antworten!!!:m
Hab mir die specimen.at Seite angeschaut! Sind einige interessante Gewässer dabei!
Aber vielleicht hat jemand genauere Infos oder Erfahrungen zu den einen oder anderen italienischen Gewässer. Die sind ja zum Teil relativ groß und wenn man noch nie unten war ist dass so eine Sache.


----------



## Lorenz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Hi #h

das ein oder andere Wallercamp bietet günstige Spezialangebote für Karpfenfischer an! Gegen Bezahlung füttern die dir garantiert auch einen Platz vor!
Von den Guides kannst du dir dann ja am ersten Tag alles schön erklären lassen! 
*Ist halt nur die Frage ob du das auch willst!*


----------



## tricast_velocity (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt!!
Hättest du schon mal gute Erfahrungen mit einem gutem Camp, weil da gibts ja auch schon sehr viele.
Danke nochmal!!#h


----------



## mlkzander (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

www.wallercamp.de     da fahre ich im märz hin aber auf waller

zum karpfenfischen ist das zu früh

die füttern dir vor........

machen aber ziemlich alle denke ich


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

hi also ich weis ja nicht da geben leute die noch nie am po waren oder grade 2 mal in einem jugendcamp tips #d
im wallerforum ne welle machen und jetzt hier . im januar habe ich bis jetzt meinen größten karpfen am po gefangen 42 pf und das beim stippen . du kannst ohne probleme karpfen im märz fangen du kannst ja mal den harry vom casasilure fragen oder aber auch den waller-kalle die können dir weiter helfen . bei weiteren oder genaueren infos sende eine pn


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

wenn wir nur so cracks wie dich hier hätten, bräuchte gar kein anderer
mehr tips zu geben, sondern dann hätte das forum den namen:
"fragen an die selbsternannten profis" 
aber wenn du mal in meinem alter bist bekommste das sicher auch noch raus


----------



## wallerangler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

keiner hat hier gesagt das er ein profi oder sonstiges ist . nur kann ich doch keine tips zu einen gewässer geben das ich garnicht kenne , oder siehst du das anders ? ich kenne den po recht gut weil ich mehrmal im jahr dort fische und immer kontakt zu campbetreibern habe . hier werden von leuten camps in den raum geworfen wo sie mal waren , ist ja auch ok , aber nicht wenn ich nur ein camp kenne .


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

wie viele camps und deren betreiber sollte man kennen?
wie oft sollte man im jahr am po sein?
wie oft sollte man kontakt zu betreibern haben?

damit man berechtigt ist tips ab zu geben?

wie viele autos muss man gehabt haben um eines empfehlen zu können?
reicht nicht das eine mit dem man sehr zufrieden ist?
wie lange muss man das auto fahren um es empfehlen zu können?
einen tag?
10 jahre?

wenn du sooo viele insiderinfos hast, dann immer her damit und nicht per pn
interessiert ja evtl. noch andere hier.........


----------



## wallerangler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

erstens solltest du zumindest mal in dem camp gewesen sein was du da ansprichst um dir selbst ein bild davon machen zu können . vom hören sagen sind ja alle gut aber so ist es leider nicht die erfahrung muss jeder für sich selbst sammeln . ich fahre aber lieber in ein camp wo ich als mensch behandelt werde und es nicht nur um mein geld geht . zweitens wer sagt den das märz zu früh ist zum karpfen fischen am po ? warst du im märz schon mal da und hast auf karpfen gefischt ? 
dein vergleich mit dem auto : klasse du hast erst ein auto gefahren und sagst dieses ist das beste , toll da fehlen aber vergleichswerte . 
von mir aus kann jeder hinfahren wo er will und wann . nur muss ich mich nicht rechtfertigen vor jemanden der noch nie in italien war und das gewässer nicht kennt . wer viel am wasser ist und auch die richtigen infos bekommt wird fangen .


----------



## posengucker (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Hi,

auch im http://www.walleradventurecamp.at bist du gut aufgehoben und mit Harri kannst du auch vereinbaren, dass er dir einen Platz vorfüttert.

Letztes Jahr waren ein Welsangler mit einem Freund unten, dem es mehr nach karpfen stand. Sie hatten vereinbart, 1xMal auf Kaprfen zu fischen, sonst nur auf Wels.

Nach dieser einen Session haben sie den Rest des Aufenthalts nur mehr auf Karpfen gefischt, weil sie so begeistert waren.

lg
Werner


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

na vor so viel hochmut ziehe ich den hut
und lasse mal den echten cracks den vortritt


----------



## wallerangler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das du mich mal nach dem wels fischen gefragt hast und jetzt bist anscheinend du der profi #q naja jeder wie er meint .


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

das hab ich nie behauptet
bin über jeden tip den ich bekomen kann dankbar
du bist doch der meinung zu entscheiden zu dürfen wer tips geben darf
und wer nicht -ging es hier nicht ums karpfenfischen?

ich schlage vor wir machen per pn weiter, is ja dochn bissi viel ot


----------



## tricast_velocity (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Jedenfalls Danke für die Tipps am PO!
Mich würden aber nichts desto trotz auch andere italienische Geässer interessieren!!
Vieleicht will ja noch jemand einige Tipps weitergeben???


----------



## Waller Enno (2. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Hallo Try.Würd dir empfehlen in denn Mantova stauseen mal zu testen,das sinn 3 seen in oberen darfst net angeln.Andenn anderen 2 war ich öfter auf Wels,Karpfen hab ich da nur neben bei bissel gedillert.Aber so15-20 Karpfen am Tag dürfte kein Thema sein wenn direkt darauf Angelst,meine waren alle so meißt um die70cm bis 90cm sinn aber viel größere drinn.Ich war da meißt bei Luziano auf seinen Hausboot,mit meinen Kolegen fingen wir zu 3 die woche etwa um die 30 Waller,normaler schnitt so um die 1,70 einige waren über 1,90m un 3 w über 2m.Die Angelkarten gabs vorne in der Poststelle,waren so 25 Euro die Jahreskarte.So jetzt der Hacken an der Sache,ein par Geldsäcke haben sich die sache daunten untern nagel gerissen,glaub 3 mann Östereicher glaub ich weiß aber net genau,nur noch catch and rel. für welse,un die Angelkarten gibs jez glaub auch nimmer in der poststelle.Ach ja wenn durch denn 2 see fährst bist gleich in fluß Minchio da geht auch was un der ist net so wild der fluß.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Waller Enno@ wie sieht es den mit zelten aus am mantova??, ist ja sehr viel naturschutzt gibts da ärger mit den italienern ??. infos auch gerne per pn


----------



## Waller Enno (7. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Hallo Ronnywalter soweit wie ich gesehn habe hab ich an denn seen noch keinnen Zelten gesehen nur am Mincio denn fluss wenn ich da mal par kilometer rein gefahren bin.einige mit Schirmzelt.Aber das is bestimmt eine sucherei da ne stelle zu finden am Fluss wo mit denn Auto hin kommst ohne Ortskentnis.Weis nur eine stelle wo Angler mit zelt waren das war auf denn Gelände von unseren Hausbootvermiter Lu...Das is am mitleren See,ist ein sehr großes Grundstück bestimmt so 300m Uferstrecke direkt vor denn Seerosenfeld wo die Großen Karpfen sinn.So 300m weiter oben ist der Einlauf von oberen See in denn Mitleren.Da stehen meines erachtens auch die grösten Welse,Rapfen kannst da auch blinkern aus Spaß.Aber ist extreme Strömung da oben,hatte da schon Welse drann die mich mit 2 Mann un 5 m Boot in der Stömung in denn Einlauf zogen un das Nachts.Da machst dir dann in die Hose aber echt vor Angst.da hast nur eine möglichkeit Motor an un rückwärtz bis die 100kg schnur zerfligt oder gleich schnur kapen.Aso weiter zur frage das Grundstuck hatte große Wiese,Strom un Trinkwasser war da Gefrirmögl..auch.Boot kannst auch miten.Ich denk mir die wo beim Besitzer mit Zelt waren haben das telefohnisch ausgemacht und ihm was gegeben für Strom,Wasser,Zelten oder Boot.Aber wie gesagt haben jez andere in der Hand da unten Deutsche oder Östereicher weis aber net genau.Könnt es aber raus bekommen.Das eine Nummer hast wo die Anrufen kannst un dich erkundigen was un wie es da unten jezt ableuft.Ach ja die Italiener Angeln mit verankerten boot am seeroßenfeld immer die meißten Karpfen sind alle Wildkarpfen Schuppis wo fängst aber hald mords Bister gibs da.Eine stelle fäld mir noch ein die hatt ich mal durch zufall beim Schwarzbarsch blinkern gefunden,war im mitleren See in einer bucht wo der damm und brücke zum 3 See ist hat aber schmale einfahrt die bucht,aufen wasser von boot aus kaum zu sehen,da haben welche gezeltet un auf Karpfen geangelt.Servus erst mal Waller Enno P Heil.


----------



## Waller Enno (7. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfischen in Italien??*

Mit Bildern gehts net tut sich bei mir nix wenn ich auf Grafik eifügen geh sorry ronny.


----------

